# Black vs. LED fans?



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys im putting together a little gaming rig and im using an antec 300 case once again. Should i put l.e.d. fans? if i do i will go with red or white. or should i go with just black fans, the case will look scary. thanks, please vote!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2010)

White LEDs in a black case looks great to me, I think red is over done almost as much as blue is right now.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a fan of Blue but then I have the old G15 with the blue backlight so I stick with that scheme. But then I only have one blue fan out of the 3 on my front rad, nothing lit inside the case.


----------



## Frick (Nov 14, 2010)

Plain black. I don't like leds.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 14, 2010)

White and Green LEDs are sexay. Blue is overdone and Red is really a matter of taste. I personally like white (non-LED) fans (such as Arctic Cooling F12s) with UV lighting inside the case. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> White LEDs in a black case looks great to me, I think red is over done almost as much as blue is right now.



I'm with you.. red, blue is getting over done... white led's is what I'm placing in the MM case..


----------



## JATownes (Nov 14, 2010)

I went with all black fans in my rig, and then put a pair of white ccfls that I only switch on to show it off.  All black is nice.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 14, 2010)

I know that many people think that blue LED is overdone, but blue is a relaxing color.

After you've just got you ass kicked in your favorite online game and want to sit back and reflect on how you got pwned, you really want something to clam you down for the next match.

Or not. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

i don't like light up fans, fans collect dust and the led's make it very easy to see especially in high flow applications like the Antec x00 series of cases


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. . Still my decision is not made yet T_T.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you prefer LEDs?  Then put them in.  If not, don't.

It's not like we can tell you what you'll like better or that LED fans will get you chicks.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 14, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Do you prefer LEDs?  Then put them in.  If not, don't.
> 
> It's not like we can tell you what you'll like better or that LED fans will get you chicks.



In my experience, LED fans inside are of no effect on chicks. A glowing set of UV tubing, though, usually gets a few wows.

Either way, though, the LEDs make for a good background light source when it is time to....ahem....rock and roll.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 14, 2010)

Umm... I prefer white fans 

But I'll vote for LED's as in these... black with with white LED's.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 14, 2010)

These would be my choice for black fans: http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=368_457&products_id=119093

These would be my choice for white l.e.d. fans: http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=368_457&products_id=120811

I could also buy one of these to add some light: http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=23_342&products_id=128510


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I know that many people think that blue LED is overdone, but blue is a relaxing color.
> 
> After you've just got you ass kicked in your favorite online game and want to sit back and reflect on how you got pwned, you really want something to clam you down for the next match.
> 
> Or not. Just my 2 cents.



Bingo. I would never EVER have Red. Heck I wouldn't even buy a monitor with a red power light. I like the cool, unobtrusiveness of Blue.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2010)

This is kina a silly question because running led or black fans would be personal preference. Your probably gonna get a 50/50 answer. I myself used to love led fans, but as I get older my taste in flashy PC's is now leaning more towards slick and stealthy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think its personal preference on what fans you have. some like LEDs and some like black. I like both :/


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 14, 2010)

I am, sorta, leaning to the white led side.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

LED fans for cases are for noobs.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 15, 2010)

I recommend blue LED Antec Tri-Cool fans. 

My case is loaded with them.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 17, 2010)

The new build, sorry quality is crap taken with phone and my room is dark! I decided to go with all black fans, looks very sleek, if you ask me.






















May i add, fans are pretty expensive 75$ just for three fans XD T_T
5 all together, two provided by antec.


----------



## HXL492 (Nov 17, 2010)

three fans for $75???? you could've gone for a Cooler Master bulk fan pack
btw i prefer plain black fans as i easily get distracted by the flashing LEDs in the background while gaming in a pitch black room


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeh i know, a rip off. But you pay for quality.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2010)

LED are not cool. Crystal look without LED is what i like. Noiseblocker fans have either crystal white blades or crystal blue blades. Looks great.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hooray for black fans! Not a fan of LED fans myself...uh, yeah. LOL


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 17, 2010)

i like green led fans tbh but done so as to not hit you in the eye

here's my red yate loon on the side of my cm 690II






and here's the green top exhaust (both are 140mm)




yes the grill is missing but 

i'm going to invest in a powerfull speed controled front fan and 2 of these
Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings 140mm Fans at the top whilst moving the red and green to the side panel







and btw your case looks nice and tidy


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 17, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> btw your case looks nice and tidy



Thankyou, yours looks great aswell.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 26, 2010)

both of them looks nice, i guess which one that you gonna use is depend to your rig type, like some people like being sleek and 'normal' not like las vegas they gonna take black fans, if your rig is cheerful, has light color so its better with LED fans


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

black fans with LED that you can turn on/off


----------



## Reventon (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice build. Wise choice in going with black. IMO, LEDs are tacky. When I built my rig I kept the two red LED fans in the case and installed two more. Wish I hadn't, it would look so much better with the black fans and maybe a single white cathode to light up the inside.


----------

